# Advice on investment book



## --B-- (1 September 2008)

Hi all, 

my apologies if similar threads have been done to death, ive tried searches and havent really found my answser. hoping some here can give me some advice on a good investment book.

im a real beginner and have read lots of material on the net but im looking to buy myself a book i can read in a more relaxed fashion. im thinking im more interested in investing rather than trading at the moment as i simply dont have the time to commit to trading.

ive been looking at two books on this site: how to make money in Stocks - William O'Neil and Active Investing by Alan Hull.

Can anyone recommend one or the other? I was all set to go with O'Neils book but realised it more discusses US markets (as thats where he is based). Would this prove to be a distraction/downside at all?

are there any great beginner / investment books i should look at?

any help or advice would be very much appreciated.

B


----------



## Dowdy (1 September 2008)

If your a pessimist, like myself, and believe the US will head into recession/depression and a precious metals bug then get Peter Schiff's book - "Crash Proof".

Most of his predictions have come true already - accurately predicted the US housing crisis, the collapse of Freddie Mac/ Fannie Mae and bank collapses


----------



## --B-- (1 September 2008)

interesting. and it may indeed be well worth a read.

however, if im an optimist? 

 im really primarily interested in learning the basics though such as how to identify solid fundamentals, money management and everything else associated with investing more medium to long term.


----------



## kickstart (1 September 2008)

I'm also very new to the game, if you are thinking medium to long term look into 'The Intelligent Investor' by Benjamin Graham. 

Its quite a long and sometimes dry read, but you will definitely learn a lot. (I did).


----------



## Julia (2 September 2008)

--B-- said:


> interesting. and it may indeed be well worth a read.
> 
> however, if im an optimist?
> 
> im really primarily interested in learning the basics though such as how to identify solid fundamentals, money management and everything else associated with investing more medium to long term.



Subscriptions to "AFR Smart Investor" recently were offering a free book called "The Little Book of Value Investing".  It's pretty much what you are looking for, I think.  Perhaps phone Fairfax and ask.


----------



## awg (2 September 2008)

or just go to the public library

if you live near one

plenty of titles to try out for free


----------



## brty (2 September 2008)

Hi,

Get or borrow all of the books mentioned above. Your first investment should be in your education into investing.

There are many different styles of investing and you can only work out what suits you by knowing what's out there.

If a few books seem too expensive, then you do not have the capital to invest. Besides as already mentioned, libraries are cheap. You can always go to Borders take a seat and start reading a few different investment books.

I have a collection of investment books that numbers 150+ and I find the info invaluable. I always tend to find useful information just from re-reading.

brty


----------



## dhukka (2 September 2008)

--B-- said:


> im really primarily interested in learning the basics though such as how to identify solid fundamentals, money management and everything else associated with investing more medium to long term.




Marketwise - Brian McNiven

A Wonderful Company at a Fair Price - Brian McNiven


----------



## --B-- (2 September 2008)

thanks everyone for your advice.

I agree the library sounds like a good idea so i think ill head over there when i can and check out their selections.

i have been reading these boards for quite some time and certainly understand the value of self education first and foremost before leaping in with my hard earned.


----------



## rub92me (2 September 2008)

What about the Motley Fool crew; are they worth a mention or a read?


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (2 September 2008)

Hi --B--,

Given that you've stated you want a medium to longer term investment horizon, it may be worthwhile in investigating the "Economic Clock" principle. There are several books around that discuss the concept and plenty of websites that discuss it as well.

Good luck

Sir O


----------



## fimmwolf (2 September 2008)

I'm gonna buy this:






It's from Standard & Poor by the way.

More info
http://www.amazon.com/Standard-Poors-Guide-Money-Investing/dp/0976474980


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (3 September 2008)

Considering there is no advice allowed legally, this is not advice, contrary to the thread title.


----------



## kam75 (3 September 2008)

--B-- said:


> Hi all,
> 
> my apologies if similar threads have been done to death, ive tried searches and havent really found my answser. hoping some here can give me some advice on a good investment book.
> 
> ...





1. Secrets for Profiting in Bull and Bear Markets - Stan Weinstein
2. Reminiscences of a Stock Operator - Edwin Lefevre
3. How I made 2m in the Stockmarket - Nicolas Darvas

Sure there are others worth reading, but if you read, study and apply the concepts from these 3, you'll be well on your way to becoming a successful trader.

Regards
kam75
_____________________________
http://www.sharesmadeeasy.com


----------

